# Where to Buy Whites



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Where do you go for whites? My daughter is very slim with long legs and we live next to the middle of nowhere. I need to order whites for showing. Any suggestions?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would contact 4h or FFA ...they should know where to get them.... :wink:


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

No help there. We are the dairy group.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Go to re-sale shops or the Salvation Army. They are cheap and usually have something. This is where my sister and I bought all of our show whites. Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I honestly don't know anything about dairy goat attire, since my kids have done meat goats this past year, but could you look on line some place such as JCpenney, sears, Macys, etc. and see if they have anything in white? I am sure someone should be able to help. Maybe post in the show section on the forum in case those people who show haven't looked at the 4-H section?


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Found some on eBay. I think part of it is time of year.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I wonder if the uniform stores... like Dickies or carhart have them? Or if the kids are big enough, you could use 'Painter's whites" from a paint store....


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

I would buy Dickies except that she is so slim. I found some on eBay, but will need a couple more pair before the show season starts.

We are pretty rural and so second hand stores aren't an option because we basically don't have any.


----------

